# Growing PRG in the office, seed samples?



## ReelOlives (Oct 4, 2018)

So a while back I thought wow my desk looks a little sad and might need a desk plant... Why not plant some grass! :thumbup:

I threw some Perennial Ryegrass in a mug with some Miracle Grow and within 3 weeks it is produced a very lush desk plant!

Now, I want to plant some Turf Type tall Fescue and Kentucky Bluegrass and have a nice little display of the different types on my desk. Does anyone know where I could find seed samples? I only need a handful but would prefer not to buy a 5lb bag...

Any lead on the seed samples helps!

Thanks!

Side note: Yes I am cutting the grass with scissors


----------



## Drys (Sep 19, 2018)

Detaching that is going to be a PITA.


----------



## ReelOlives (Oct 4, 2018)

@Drys Yeah - I am thinking about core aerating with a pen. I might be able to dethatch with a fork.


----------



## GlassSandwich84 (Sep 3, 2019)

&#129315;&#129304; This is awesome!!!


----------



## BobRoss (Jul 3, 2019)

ReelOlives said:


> @Drys Yeah - I am thinking about core aerating with a pen. I might be able to dethatch with a fork.


Make sure you pull the pen apart and put a slit in the side. You want to at least pull 2-3cm cores. Spike aeration will just compact all that soil!


----------



## GlassSandwich84 (Sep 3, 2019)

PM me your address I'll send you some Midnight KBG


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

I can send you some penning tall fescue too if you like. PM me your address and is there a best way to mail seeds?


----------



## Alias-Doe (Aug 9, 2019)

I got Bewitched and Black beauty ( Fescue/Rye/KBG) . I got a whole bunch of common Bermuda seed in my neighbors yard .


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

Somebody check my math...

For that size container, spoon feeding at a rate of 0.25 lbs N/M, you would apply approximately 35 milligrams of 46-0-0 urea.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

ScottW said:


> Somebody check my math...
> 
> For that size container, spoon feeding at a rate of 0.25 lbs N/M, you would apply approximately 35 milligrams of 46-0-0 urea.


To be more precise, according to my measurements to get .25N in a 32oz spray bottle(dollar tree!), he needs to dissolve 0.135 lbs of Urea. Then he can just spritz the plant a few times once a week  It wont be precise, but pretty close.


----------



## ReelOlives (Oct 4, 2018)

I was wondering when I would need to put down my first application of Milorganite. I need to transplant the PRG to a new container that helps with drainage.


----------



## Drys (Sep 19, 2018)

ReelOlives said:


> @Drys Yeah - I am thinking about core aerating with a pen. I might be able to dethatch with a fork.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I have some left over SS1000 Tall Fescue Blend (https://www.seedsuperstore.com/catalog/p-100003/ss1000-tall-fescue-blend) if you want - PM me your info.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

You should get some bentgrass and make a coffee cup putting green.


----------



## ReelOlives (Oct 4, 2018)

Drys said:


> ReelOlives said:
> 
> 
> > @Drys Yeah - I am thinking about core aerating with a pen. I might be able to dethatch with a fork.
> ...


Oh nice! I will send you a PM


----------



## ReelOlives (Oct 4, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> You should get some bentgrass and make a coffee cup putting green.


That would be pretty cool. I would need to get a roller for when I double cut double roll.


----------



## DonInTheLawn (Sep 10, 2019)

Drys said:


> Detaching that is going to be a PITA.


I LOL'd :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm stealing this idea @ReelOlives. Keep me busy at work :lol:


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

ReelOlives said:


> So a while back I thought wow my desk looks a little sad and might need a desk plant... Why not plant some grass! :thumbup:
> 
> I threw some Perennial Ryegrass in a mug with some Miracle Grow and within 3 weeks it is produced a very lush desk plant!
> 
> ...


I can send you some SS1000 TTTF (Regenerate, 4th Millennium, Amity, Raptor III) if you want. PM me.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

ReelOlives said:


> Side note: Yes I am cutting the grass with scissors


Make sure you sharpen them every couple months...


----------

